# Spamassassin awl database



## Nomad-71 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi!
I have following trouble:
Misconfigured amavisd-new led to troubles with spam, so i had to drop spamassassins bayes database.
As for now bayessian filtering works great, but AutoWhitelist still substracts too hight score, i tried to wipe out it's database with 

```
spamassassin -R
```
But it hangs up and do nothing (I left it for about 24 hours).
So the question is how to completely wipe out spamassassin's awl database?


----------

